# Motobecane Super Strada Shimano Ultegra - Thoughts?



## ScottH82 (Aug 29, 2014)

Save up to 60% of new Shimano Ultegra 6800 22 Speed Road Bikes | 2012 Motobecane Super Strada Road Bikes Sale | Save up to 60% off your next new Road Bike

In April of this year I finally hit rock bottom with my health and weight. I was a staggering 389 pounds at only 5'9".. Yeah... I was beyond out of shape! I joined a local boot camp class and over the span of 20 weeks (today), I have dropped to 309lbs. For the last two months I've been riding a Airborne Goblin 29er and lately I've been wanting to buy a road bike.

This will be my first road bike. Can you please give me your thoughts on the Motobecane Super Strada linked above? How does Motobecane frame/fork quality stack up to other more common brand bikes like Cannondale, Trek, Specialized etc? 

I know this bike uses the Ultegra components which are exceptionally good. The only items I'd probably change on the bike would be Ultegra crank and brakes and carbon bars, stem and saddle post.

Anyhow, Just wanted to get some thoughts on this bike.. Is there any other options that provide a better package for the money? 

Thanks,
- Scott


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

First off, congratulations on your weight loss and your decision to do something about your health issues. That takes a lot of work and determination.
You do not mention anything about any pervious experience with road bikes... so, if this is your first road bike, I would not suggest buying ANY brand bike on line. I would suggest you go to a good reputable local bike store with a qualified fitter and get a good entry level road bike and have the fitter set it up to fit you. You will enjoy the ride better and be less prone to any riding injuries.


----------



## Jamesl99 (Jul 28, 2014)

Scott,

Congrats on losing 80lbs! that's over 20% of your initial body weight... awesome keep it up!

I've been an MTB'er for years and recently jumped right into road biking and love it, I've found that the fit on a road bike is critical for comfort and "rideability" compared to a MTB given you're transitioning from an MTB and losing a lot of body weight, I'd go to a good LBS rather than online.

They could recommend a bike suited for that stage you're at now, it looks like you're on your way to dropping more weight as well so try a bike shop that may have a buyback/trade-in program as you reduce weight and get in even better shape you'll probably what to get a new bike.

Also don't upgrade anything too quickly get something that fits you and will last you through the transition, unless you're racing you probably don't need to worry too much about components and groupos, 105 level would be more than enough.

The relationship you form with a good LBS will be priceless!

Good luck!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I join in the congratulations. Keep it going.

The only thing about that bike that gives me serious pause for you is the wheels. With 20 spokes in front and 24 in the rear, I don't think those are going to hold up well for you. Your really need wheels with at least 32 -- i'd say preferably 36 spokes. I'd seriously consider investing a couple hundred more bucks in a more suitable set of wheels. You could probably re-coup some of that by selling the stock ones. I don't think BikesDirect would do a substitution -- another advantage of shopping at a local shop, though the tradeoff is usually higher prices.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

What is your ultimate weight goal?

It is hard to say for sure, but I believe 300 lbs is pushing it a bit for a good road bike, and 25mm tires. The Motobecane you are looking at seems to only have 24 spokes on the rear, and 20 on the front. In my opinion, that is asking for problems. 

I'm a big proponent of 36 spoke wheels for heavier riders, or perhaps 32 in some cases. 

Certainly you would have to be very careful with bumps and obstructions.

The "entry" level bikes may be built a bit more robustly than the elite racing bikes, so that is a good place to start. However, as other people have mentioned, you would do well talking to your local bike shop. They can also help you with any warranty issues that may crop up.

Personally I would set a goal of... say 220 lbs at which point you would treat yourself to an entry level road bike (and still aim for sub-200). But, until then, keep pounding the pavement with your mountain bike. (or a "hybrid" commuter).


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Scott - 

Way to go on getting your health and life back! That's excellent.

Personally, I'd pass on the Motobecane Super Strada right now.

First, it is an okay bike, but nothing special. Mass produced. The best way to view it is that you are buying a mix of mostly Ultegra components and getting a frame and fork to hang them on thrown in for free. 

Second, at 300+ lbs, you are still heavy for a lightweight road bike. While the aluminum Motobecanes that I have seen are stout beasts, I dunno. The wheelset definitely won't last. You need 36 spokes built by someone who knows what they are doing. 

Third, look at touring bikes. Road bikes are sexy, but touring bikes are sexy in a different way. They come equipped with the stuff that you need like tougher wheels, they make a great commuter rig, and they are very comfortable to ride long distances. Think of it as opting for a Range Rover versus a Benz. 

Fourth, the other option is to put skinny tires on your 29er and ride it as you lose more weight. The skinny tires will make the 29er feel sportier, and waiting a bit will open up your equipment options. 

Hope that this helps -


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much about a production road frame without a published rider weight limit.

Grant Petersen, of Rivendell bikes, argues that people's riding style matters much more for equipment damage. I'm not a big guy, but I chew parts some. I've even broken a road frame, something I thought only happened on the Internet until I looked down at my right chainstay and saw a gap through it.

Just don't ride it along railroad tracks, down stairs, or off curbs.

I agree with what others are saying about test riding bikes in person.

I'll add that when it came down to it, I decided I'd rather have a Tiagra bike that fits me well then a 105/Ultegra bike that was a size and a half too big. That was over a year ago, and I'm still happy with the decision.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats on the weight loss!! I will echo what others have said by not buying ANY BRAND online for your first road bike. There are many variables to consider when buying a road bike for the first time. Road bikes come in a variety of classes, from plush, comfort, recreational, aggressive, and such, plus various sizes. Your absolute best bet would be to visit several different bike shops in your area and talk to the shop associates and tell them your ultimate goals. They'll point you in the right direction and then you can test ride several different ones after they fit you to the bike. Keep notes and test ride several models and brands. Then go back and test ride the two that impressed and fit you the most. 

Now is a good time of year to buy a road bike. The 2015 models are coming out and that means the 2013 and 2014 models will have some pretty good discounts.

Buying at a LBS has definitive advantages over buying ANY BRAND road bike online. Buying local means your LBS will be there for you to help you if you need any further adjustments. They will be there for you when you need a tune up, which is usually free for a period of time when you buy a bike from them. They will be there for you if you have a warranty issue. And usually, they will offer you a 10%-20% discount on any accessories, such as pedals, water bottles, cages, shoes, helmets, and such.

Here's something you probably didn't know about buying online. That bike will come in a box, and you'll need to pay a LBS to assemble it. Depending on how much assemble is needed, it could cost anywhere from $80-$200. That will easily eat away at the discount you thought you were saving. And here's a little known fact. SOME of the ONLINE bike shops make you believe you are getting a good price by putting cheaper parts on the bike. While you think you're getting a good deal, you may end up with a headset not appropriate for that bike, skewers that will rust out in a short time, or part of the groupset may be subbed out for cheaper parts. Some of the parts may NOT EXACTLY fit appropriately to that bike. And if you need technical support, are you going to be able to call them and get assistance? I think you need to just head to your LBS and save yourself the headache of buying online.

I know one guy who bought a bike from an ONLINE SHOP and got screwed. He was dissatisfied with the bike, as it was the wrong size frame for him. He ended up selling the bike at a loss, and went to a LBS, who took care of him.

Just some food for thought.

And one thing to remember. You will always get what you pay for.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If the OP can assemble an Airborne, a Motobecane should be fine too.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

AndrwSwitch said:


> If the OP can assemble an Airborne, a Motobecane should be fine too.


He didn't say that he assembled the Airborne. He said he has one.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Meh, you don't HAVE to pay an LBS to do anything if you are or know someone capable. For sure don't buy an internet bike it you want to unpack it and ride, but no need for histrionics. As for the OP I would consider going cheaper, you don't need ultegra, get one with 105's and then sell it when you are light enough for a carbon kestrel if you are happy with BD. You don't need to obsess about a lightweight bike if your aim is to lose weight for sure. Make sure this is a solid bike and save for the next one.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Alfonsina said:


> Meh, you don't HAVE to pay an LBS to do anything if you are or know someone capable. For sure don't buy an internet bike it you want to unpack it and ride, but no need for histrionics. As for the OP I would consider going cheaper, you don't need ultegra, get one with 105's and then sell it when you are light enough for a carbon kestrel if you are happy with BD. You don't need to obsess about a lightweight bike if your aim is to lose weight for sure. Make sure this is a solid bike and save for the next one.


Personally, at his weight, I'd be afraid to ride a CF bike. he may want to consider steel, aluminum, or Ti.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

adjtogo said:


> He didn't say that he assembled the Airborne. He said he has one.


I didn't say he assembled it either. Just seems like he's not a stranger to buying catalog bikes - whichever way he's going to go on this, he either knows what he's getting into or isn't going to listen to us anyway.


----------



## ScottH82 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback.. A LBS was my other option other than this motobecane bike I saw... I am gonna stop by the shop this week and see what they have to offer. I too was sketchy on those 20/24h wheels.. 

I'll post up and let you guys know what I come up with from the LBS.. 

As far as my targeted goal weight loss.. Ideally I'd like to be somewhere between 215-230..


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I think you will do well with your local bike shop. 

I still think your goals and bicycle needs may change as you reach sub-230 lbs. So as long as you continue to loose weight, I'd stick with the MTB/Cross/Hybrid bike, and start planning for the road bike later.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

For me, road bikes are more fun on the road. Nothing wrong with wanting that now. It's true that people's bike fits and interests often drift in the first couple years of riding, especially if there's some weight loss involved. So think about how many seasons you need to get out of this bike to be comfortable with your budget. Most of my bikes are over five years old, though I only have one I've owned that long at the moment, and it's a 'B' bike now. I have another that's about to hit its fifth anniversary, but I no longer use it for what I bought it to do. So that's the number I've settled on for myself.


----------

